# Sexy Vape Mail



## johan (28/5/14)

One of the smallest, yet the SEXIEST ever vape mail I have received to date. @Derick & @Melinda it's small things like this that builds a name BIG TIME - I love it




PS: I just love the labels and the nice functional bottles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (28/5/14)

Thanks @johan, hope you enjoy the juices too


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Derick said:


> Thanks @johan, hope you enjoy the juices too



I'm sure I will; busy setting up 3 different resistance coils to test

Reactions: Like 1


----------

